# I won a show trophy!!!



## Heather (Oct 26, 2007)

For my Mexipedium! 2 ribbons for best of class and best home grown species, trophy for best home grown species. YAHOO! 

I'm so proud and happy and thrilled. Marilyn LeDoux ROCKS!


----------



## Grandma M (Oct 26, 2007)

:rollhappy::rollhappy::clap::clap:

How thrilling. Congratulations.

I also love your pot.


----------



## paphioland (Oct 26, 2007)

congrats


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 26, 2007)

Assuming it's a cup-style trophy, repot the Mexi _into the trophy_.


----------



## Mark (Oct 26, 2007)

Way cool!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 26, 2007)

:clap::clap::clap: CONGRATULATIONS!!! :wink::wink::wink: WTG!!!


----------



## Candace (Oct 26, 2007)

Fun!


----------



## ohio-guy (Oct 26, 2007)

congradulations!!!


----------



## gore42 (Oct 26, 2007)

Thats awesome Heather! Congratulations 

- Matt


----------



## Heather (Oct 26, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> Assuming it's a cup-style trophy, repot the Mexi _into the trophy_.



I don't think it would fit. :evil:

Thanks guys...more info later...


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 26, 2007)

:clap::clap::clap: congrats Heather :clap::clap::clap:

I will do my best to stop by and see it:clap:


----------



## jblanford (Oct 26, 2007)

WTG. Congrats Heather. Jim.


----------



## Marco (Oct 26, 2007)

congrats


----------



## toddybear (Oct 26, 2007)

Way to go Heather!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 26, 2007)

Congratulations, Heather! That really is wonderful.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Oct 26, 2007)

Good growing girl!


----------



## tocarmar (Oct 26, 2007)

Good growing Heather!!!!!

I hope mine looks like that someday!!!

Tom


----------



## Greenpaph (Oct 26, 2007)

Congratulations, Heather!


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey--which show were you at? Was that at the birmingham orchid society show in AL?

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## bench72 (Oct 27, 2007)

Congratulations, Heather.


----------



## paphreek (Oct 27, 2007)

Congratulaions, Heather!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 27, 2007)

eh, it wasn't such a big deal....

just kidding. it was a well deserved trophy for a very well grown plant. congrats!


----------



## Corbin (Oct 27, 2007)

Congratulations:clap::clap:


----------



## Ernie (Oct 27, 2007)

Good job!

-Ernie


----------



## L I Jane (Oct 27, 2007)

It seems like I'm always the last to know!!
Absolutely thrilling Heather.Do you usually grow in such a shallow container or was this just for the show presentation?
CONGRATS from ME to YOU!!


----------



## Pinebark (Oct 27, 2007)

Way to go , Girl!:clap:


----------



## Heather (Oct 27, 2007)

Brian - you better watch it... 

Jane, no, I grow it in the bonsai pot all the time. Seems to like it. Frankly it needs repotting but I think I'm waiting for it to go out of bloom (though that may be springtime!) 

Not sure if I'll need a bigger pot then or just need to get the new growths covered a bit. 

*Thanks to all of you for all of your Congats!!!*


----------



## TADD (Oct 27, 2007)

Little late but Awesome!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 28, 2007)

Congratulations Heather!!! Good work!!!
:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Gilda (Oct 28, 2007)

Way to go Heather !!!! Congratulations !:clap:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 28, 2007)

It's a good think you kept one eh? Well Done and congrats!


----------



## fundulopanchax (Oct 29, 2007)

Beautiful, Heather!

Congratulations!

Ron


----------



## eOrchids (Oct 29, 2007)

Congrats Heather!!! :clap:


----------

